# A Few updates....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just a couple of updates. Got tired of the nasty patterned tweed on the doors so I changed the material to Black. Just went to the nearest Jo-Ann fabrics and found the right color and


TADA....looks better than before, but I also wanted it to look somewhat stock-ish.









And a while back I added a component speaker system in the front...WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very sleak. very nice


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks, man! 

BTW - just a little "heads-up"......when you use 3M Spray adhesive, DON'T GET IT ON YOUR HANDS AND FORGET ABOUT IT........it hurts like hell when you try to get it off!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

man i have tried this and didn't work for me... i must suck.. How did you keep it in the slit that goes all the way around?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

love the door, but hate the fake CF stuff


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks clean and the component speaker is definitely a nice addition. I always thought Jo-Ann fabrics was a local thing, the only one I have ever seen/heard of is around the corner from my house.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah, jo ann fabrics got the nation on lock down


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> love the door, but hate the fake CF stuff


Thanks, but what do ya mean by "fake" CF stuff. It's not the "look-a-like" CF stickers they sell. It's a CF dash kit. Got it about 3 years ago. 

ALTHOUGH....kinda wish I could get rid of it.....just worried about the damage to the dash while taking it off.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Thanks, but what do ya mean by "fake" CF stuff. It's not the "look-a-like" CF stickers they sell. It's a CF dash kit. Got it about 3 years ago.
> 
> ALTHOUGH....kinda wish I could get rid of it.....just worried about the damage to the dash while taking it off.


You could probably find someone willing to trade with you if you all just paid shipping to each other.

I know if my interior was black (back durring my b14 days) I'd be down for the swap.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Gimp said:


> Thanks, but what do ya mean by "fake" CF stuff. It's not the "look-a-like" CF stickers they sell. It's a CF dash kit. Got it about 3 years ago.
> 
> ALTHOUGH....kinda wish I could get rid of it.....just worried about the damage to the dash while taking it off.


check you local junk yard. I think I can get you those parts. PM me


----------

